# Experience with Boston EMS? Anyone?



## Manic_Wombat (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been looking around the internet trying to find some information on the BEMS hiring process. I've been in contact with a recruiter and he told me to go ahead and fill out an app even though they are not hiring. Just curious if anyone could tell me what the hiring process is like (written test, physical agility, medical etc) or what it's like to work for them; I would be really grateful!

Thanks!


----------



## feldy (Aug 23, 2011)

im not totally sure about written tests/ physical tests....but if hired, they put you through their own EMS academy for 6 months and do a lot of in house training so everyone is on the "same page"

Most municipal agencies do require a physical before you are cleared to work.


----------



## Steam Engine (Aug 23, 2011)

Manic_Wombat said:


> I've been looking around the internet trying to find some information on the BEMS hiring process. I've been in contact with a recruiter and he told me to go ahead and fill out an app even though they are not hiring. Just curious if anyone could tell me what the hiring process is like (written test, physical agility, medical etc) or what it's like to work for them; I would be really grateful!
> 
> Thanks!



As a Boston municipal agency they do have a Boston residency requirement, I believe within 6 months of hire. Beyond that I don't know much about their hiring process, other than that it is very competitive. From what I've heard, every new hire starts out as a BLS provider, even if they are certified as a Paramedic, and then the agency promotes its EMT-P's from within.

Like I said I don't know a whole lot about the organization, but from my interactions with them they seem to be very professional, and very busy. Also as an aside I've noticed that some of them carry handcuffs...I'd never seen that before.


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, it's been interesting; not much info online about Boston EMS.


----------



## emt-slick (Aug 26, 2011)

I took the course at Boston EMS.  They hire at need so about once a year.  You have to pass their written and practical exams, lifting test, and then you may be invited for a panel interview after which if you pass you will be accepted into the 6 month academy.  3 months classroom 3 months field training.  Recruit classes from what I've heard are about 30 people and a few do drop out.


----------



## boingo (Aug 29, 2011)

Pretty good info, written exam, practical and oral interview, dept. physical and then 6 month academy.  In the field portion you do 3-4 3 week rotations with another recruit and a preceptor that evaluates every call.  If all goes well you will get a badge and a 1 year probationary period.

All medics are hired from within, so if you are a medic, you will be working as a basic for at least a year.  

EMT's start at $22.75, top out at 27.62, Medics start at 29.87 and top out at 36.35, this doesn't include longevity bonus, hazardous duty pay, shift differentials, etc....

2 weeks vaca and 15 sick days a year to start, 3 weeks at 5 yrs, 4 at 10, 5 at 15 and 6 at 20, also 15 paid holidays a year and a decent amount of OT, very little forced.


----------



## emt-slick (Aug 29, 2011)

Last february when they were hiring it said about 18 bucks an hour for EMTs starting out.


----------



## boingo (Aug 29, 2011)

That is during recruit training


----------



## Trashtruck (Aug 30, 2011)

*Boston EMS*

Hi Boingo,
Do you work for BEMS? 
Also, how are the benefits? Pension?
About how many do they hire per year?


----------



## boingo (Aug 31, 2011)

I do.  The pension is in what is called Group 4, same as Police and Fire, 32yrs/55 yrs old = 80%, also deferred comp plan if you choose, similar to 401K.

Additional benefits are 50,000K life insurance at no cost from the Union, 15 paid holidays, accrue 15 sick days/yr, hazard pay, longevity pay, shift differential.

Hiring is as needed, they have hired 3 academy classes in 1 year before, about 75 people, usually its 1 in a year, maybe every 2 or 3, really depends.  There is a recruit class in now, they just started thier field internship a week ago, not sure when the next one will be, as of now, there isn't one scheduled.


----------



## emt-slick (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey boingo do you know how you would go about becoming a Boston EMS paramedic?  I know you need to spend a year as an Boston emt an then gain a promotion.  Do they promote you and then train you or do you take an outside class and once you receive you emt-p cert you are eligible for a promotion?  Also, how often are EMTs promoted to paramedics over there?


----------



## boingo (Sep 1, 2011)

The department promotes existing paramedics.  They also run a medic program in-house, but it is intermittent at best, there is a class in now, they have another year left, don't know what the plans for the future are.  Most people attend programs outside the department, and then test when a promotional opportunity arises.  It is similar to the hiring process, a written exam, practical exam and physician interview, the top candidates, usually no more than 8 proceed to the internship which consists of a month of clinical rotation at BMC, and a 9 week field internship, and ends with a senario based interview w/a panel of physicians, then 6 months of probation where all your cases are reviewed in detail.  Internships are run as needed, I would bet on 2 after the first of the year, but don't hold me to it.


----------



## Trashtruck (Sep 1, 2011)

So, 
If you're already a medic, you work as an EMT for at least a year, and if positions open up, you can test to be promoted to medic, correct?
Cool.


----------



## Steam Engine (Sep 1, 2011)

Trashtruck said:


> So,
> If you're already a medic, you work as an EMT for at least a year, and if positions open up, you can test to be promoted to medic, correct?
> Cool.



That's been my understanding.


----------

